# Passport about to expire



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Australian Passport expiring in June this year. All passports - new and renewals have to be done in person. I am currently in the US. Instead of traveling to these cities in USA for passport renewal, I would like to travel to Manila (I am Filipino too) to renew my passport. 
I need the BI link so that I could get tickets. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Passports*



esv1226 said:


> Australian Passport expiring in June this year. All passports - new and renewals have to be done in person. I am currently in the US. Instead of traveling to these cities in USA for passport renewal, I would like to travel to Manila (I am Filipino too) to renew my passport.
> I need the BI link so that I could get tickets. Please help. Thank you.


Howdy,

Here's the link to Philippine Immigration In Manila.
You have an issue there though. For any airline to fly you here your passport must be good for at least six (6) months from your date of travel. So you'll want to renew your passport while there at your embassy.


Good Luck


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Here's the link to Philippine Immigration In Manila.
> You have an issue there though. For any airline to fly you here your passport must be good for at least six (6) months from your date of travel. So you'll want to renew your passport while there at your embassy.
> ...


Maraming salamat.

I just called a travel agent who would sell me a ticket. When I get to the Philippines, I don't think I'll have problems with BI because I am Filipino. 
I may have problems at airlines check in here.

The BI had announced sometime ago that travelers with less than 6 months on their passports will be allowed in so long as there is an embassy of their County of Citizenship. This link would be helpful to me.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> Maraming salamat.
> 
> I just called a travel agent who would sell me a ticket. When I get to the Philippines, I don't think I'll have problems with BI because I am Filipino.
> I may have problems at airlines check in here.
> ...


Are you a Philippine citizen with a Philippine passport(dual citizen)? The following shows who can enter with passport expiring in less than 6 months.

Travel Requirements

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

HI esv, new to this type of thing and as Chuck asks your current passport status is important, if an Aussie passport, dual citizenship or Filipino.

""Australian passports are valid for travel to and from Australia until their expiry date. However, some countries may refuse entry to persons with less than six months validity on their passports beyond the period of intended stay. ... You may be required to obtain new visas in a valid passport.""

And the same for My better half with a Filipino passport, He has made an appointment with immi in San Fernando City in mid March when we are back with only a few weeks validity on his passport, as a returning Filipino he can reenter legally even with permanent Australian residency. Recommended to have a copy of the cited regulations relative to your passport printed and with you for boarding your flight, perhaps some documentation showing a booking with the appropriate immigration office to renew your passport. Only a suggestion and I may be wrong but forewarned is forearmed, research on the relative site for your question holds the answers.

By the way it took 2 months to secure his appointment, allotted spaces are only given out monthly by email and first come first serve, the way it is in this fine country.
Good luck and hope you find your answers.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Are you a Philippine citizen with a Philippine passport(dual citizen)? The following shows who can enter with passport expiring in less than 6 months.
> 
> Travel Requirements
> 
> Chuck


Maraming salamat. I've decided to apply to renew my passport (Australia) before traveling to the Philippines (yes I've got dual citizenship). 

Thanks for the help.


----------

